# Door Lock And Unlock



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Does everyones doors unlock only after the engine is shut off? Can they be programmed to unlock when the car is put in park? Can it be programmed not to auto lock when driven?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I just did a quick look through the manual under both the "driver information display" (settings) and "automatic door locks." The first only had options for changing settings for the key fob. The second was just basic operation of both the door locks & key fob lock/unlock functions. The only thing I could find was the statement about the doors automatically locking when reaching 15 mph - couldn't find anything about programming the locks not to automatically lock.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks! I haven't found anything either. I found something on the 2014 Rogue online. It works, but it just deactivates the auto door unlock when the vehicle is shut off.

http://www.edmunds.com/nissan/rogue/2014/long-term-road-test/2014-nissan-rogue-door-locks.html


----------



## danplos (Apr 6, 2016)

I have this same question on my 2016 SV. I asked my dealer and they said they weren't aware of any way to change the setting. I've rented several Nissan vehicles in the past and there was always a setting to change the auto lock/unlock setting and the 2016 doesn't have those options. I really want mine to auto unlock on shift to park instead of ignition off. Funny how little things can be super annoying, huh?


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

danplos said:


> I have this same question on my 2016 SV. I asked my dealer and they said they weren't aware of any way to change the setting. I've rented several Nissan vehicles in the past and there was always a setting to change the auto lock/unlock setting and the 2016 doesn't have those options. I really want mine to auto unlock on shift to park instead of ignition off. Funny how little things can be super annoying, huh?


Exactly. If you find out a way to change it, please let me know. It's annoying the way it is.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully someone from nissan checks these postings to pick up what people want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

